# Tillies due today!



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

My Tillie is due today but I think she is going to cook them a little longer. I'm so anxious for first kids of the year.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ooo exciting! You look prepared! Nice kidding pen!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope she has an easy time!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hope all goes well! Love your setup!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, @Locklyn and Tillie!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she is so pretty. Happy Kidding! Really nice place to kid!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What a STUNNING doe!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck - I definitely feel ya on waiting for the first kids to arrive! Seems like forever this year 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She be pretty. Good luck.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone! Still nothing yet.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's to a easy kidding! Can't wait to see them babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need udder picssss


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally in labor bagged up, ligaments gone, and licking me to death lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Having contractions very close now. Pre kidding udder pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she? Any babies yet? Happy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope all is going well!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

She finally kidded at 11am a beautiful boy and girl. She did a great job!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are soooo cute! Good pictures!💗💞


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

They are gorgeous! 😍 They look so smart to looking into the camera and tilting their heads ever so cutely, like they know how to model already.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids!!! 🥰 
I am glad Tillie did such a good job!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good Job Tillie 🍀🍀🍀
they are beautiful 😍


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations they’re adorable!🐐🐐😁🥰


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone they are all doing very well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Cute kids!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww what cuties! Congratulations!


----------

